# Integral Awning rattle



## Rodav (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi,
We have a 2009 Nuevo and the awning is driving us mad, on anything other than a very smooth road ( yes I found one !) there is a very loud metallic knocking coming from the rear end near the back door. I have checked for any wear/abrasion marks and covered any possible problem areas with gaffer tape to show any new wear marks but all clear. Has anyone had a problem like this and know of the cure ?

Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

When the awning is fully retracted, a locking mechanism is supposed to latch at each end, stopping it rattling. Sometimes this goes out of adjustment or is "sticky". If you can, remove the end cap and check that it is operating correctly. Manufacturers websites show exploded parts diagrams from which you can work out what I am talking about and where it is.

Hope that sorts it for you.

Colin


----------



## Rodav (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Colin but it is a recessed awning and difficult to see inside but I will have another go.

I have spoken to the agents "Rose awnings" but the ones fitted to autosleepers are not supplied by them and they have no drawings.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dave

I think Colin is on the right track.

We didn't have a rattle problem, but ours refused to go back in properly without a good clout at one end. We got the drawings and found that the locking latch needed a tiny adjustment - after which it has given no trouble.

I would guess that yours may have a similar solution, but why not ring up Autosleepers customer support and ask for Mark. He is very knowledgeable and most helpful. I would bet he can help.

Another Dave


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*Integral awning rattle*

Hi,We did have the same problem,but found it was the nuts on the inside of the van,the cure was to put larger washers on and we then put two nuts on each screw so as to lock them in place and make sure they are tight,regards H.


----------



## Rodav (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Guys,

Dave 
I have spoken to AS but did not know to ask for Mark ! the guy I got just said "never heard of that one before "

Harvey
I had not even thought about looking inside for problems !

More things to check

Dave


----------

